

What does it all mean? - thehodge
http://kitchen.pizzapowered.com/2011/04/what-does-it-all-mean/

======
thehodge
Getting the bank account for PizzaPowered has been 3 months of back and forth
with HSBC (the worlds local bank don't you know). Half the team is based in
London and half in Leeds and everything has to be done by post (not fax or
email).

With the whole #digitalstartup thing going on in the UK recently, it was quite
an interesting story to post..

~~~
rahoulb
And just getting the paperwork together to prove our identities was a pain -
as all my banking and utilities are handled online.

